# Preview of our new van



## bob72 (May 31, 2011)

So we have picked it up from the chap doing the conversion from panel van to a camper and he has done an awesome job.

Just gone off today to get the upholstery done but I couldn't wait to show a sneak preview of it!

We are very excited!!







More to come when it has its upholster finished :hammer:


----------



## kimbowbill (May 31, 2011)

bob72 said:


> So we have picked it up from the chap doing the conversion from panel van to a camper and he has done an awesome job.
> 
> Just gone off today to get the upholstery done but I couldn't wait to show a sneak preview of it!
> 
> ...


 
looks good, dont forget to show us the inside when she's finished


----------



## bob72 (Jun 3, 2011)

And we have it back!

Very very happy with it 

























:wacko::wacko:


----------



## bob72 (Jun 3, 2011)

need to save some money now to get the front seats swapped over to captains chairs and all set.

Time to enjoy it!


----------



## TiSwAs (Jun 5, 2011)

hi - sorry to be such a Noob but what van is it please - Fiat??!?!?


----------



## bob72 (Jun 5, 2011)

TiSwAs said:


> hi - sorry to be such a Noob but what van is it please - Fiat??!?!?


 
Hi there.  Im a noob too!  Yep the Van is an 07 plate Fiat Ducato.  This one is the 3.0d 'Maxi' power version which is very nice to drive.

Feel free to ask any questions :banana:


----------



## 75guys (Jun 24, 2011)

*Swivel seats*

I had a similar van (actually a 58 plate Citroen Relay) converted last year, and if you're looking for a reliable supplier of seats and swivels, I can recommend a company in the Midlands.

My van had a double passenger seat which I wanted to change to a single swivelling seat. Citroen (don't know about Fiat) only sell seats in parts, and their quote for a seat without swivel was over £2000!

I ended up with a Sportcraft seat from Germany (possibly actually made in Portugal) which is very good quality, with a fixed headrest section, & two adjustable arms. It has an inflateable lumber section which actually is pretty ineffective, but otherwise it's very comfy with lots of support, and when reclined partly is easy to snooze in. I bought it non upholstered.

I ordered it with a swivel and a lowered base to suit the seat fixings in the Sevel X250van. Bear in mind that the standard base is too high when the seat is swivelled, giving the occupant the dangling legs disease.

Try Leisure Craft Vehicle Services 01543 577334 Leisure Vehicle Services Ltd - contact is Steph Jones


----------



## 814da 4x4 (Jun 24, 2011)

*who done it*

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me asking but who did the conversion and was it expensive,
looks good


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jun 24, 2011)

*new van*

It looks very nice,hope you have plenty of good times with her.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 24, 2011)

really nice

better than my house  hahahaha

tranivanman


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 25, 2011)

exelent job


----------



## bob72 (Jun 26, 2011)

75guys said:


> I had a similar van (actually a 58 plate Citroen Relay) converted last year, and if you're looking for a reliable supplier of seats and swivels, I can recommend a company in the Midlands.
> 
> My van had a double passenger seat which I wanted to change to a single swivelling seat. Citroen (don't know about Fiat) only sell seats in parts, and their quote for a seat without swivel was over £2000!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent thanks for the info.  Used the van a few times now and especially in the rain I want the walkthrough


----------



## bob72 (Jun 26, 2011)

814da 4x4 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but who did the conversion and was it expensive,
> looks good


 
Google for 'Luce Conversions' in Bristol. Basically we talked over what I needed (I only had a vague idea) and he ordered the parts and I paid for them.  We then agreed a fixed labour cost and that was that.  Put it this way, it was considerably cheaper than getting *any* of the companies I could find from ebay/google/motorhome magazines.  In fact I the best 'realistic' price I could find was 19k!  In fact I paid a lot less for the van and the finished (bar captain chairs) conversion.

Upholstery was done by a company called care-a-van based in Brean and Birmingham.  The photos do not do it justice and you can't really see the colours properly.

We are incredibly happy with it and just got back from a weekend near Porlock and we had a great time.  Finally settling into the van and remebering what all the switches and buttons do :scared:


----------



## bob72 (Jun 26, 2011)

and thanks for the positive feedback guys


----------

